

Ask HN: Keeping up with news with minimal effort - alandarev

QUESTION: how do you (if) stay up to date with important world events, but without spending too much time reading news?<p>Could you share the news digesting services availible in the web?<p>Reason of asking:<p>Over last year I completely stopped reading general news.<p>Some of pros of not reading news I observed: more time, peaceful mindset, quicker personal growth.<p>Though, there is a significant issue I am facing, I am sometimes completely unaware of a must-know historical events, like the current Ukraine-Russia conflict, etc.
======
dutchrapley
Check out the Yahoo! New Digest mobile app. It's a small curated list of
national and global news with updates at 8:00 AM and 6:00 PM, daily. It's a
quick and easy way to stay informed.

~~~
alandarev
Not availible on Android :(

Found an interesting tech-independent alternative though:
[http://www.theskimm.com/](http://www.theskimm.com/)

------
valarauca1
Quartz Daily Briefing is a news email, that gets sent out at about 6:30am
eastern. I find it's a good way to grab most of my daily headlines as I start
my day.

~~~
alandarev
Any clue on how do I choose the 'edition' in subscribing? Living in Europe, I
would prefer American edition, but cannot find such an option.

------
avenger123
If it's important enough to be a world event, you'll know about it if you
follow even a small number of sources.

